# Tuna Overnighter - 10/20-21



## capt ryan (Jun 19, 2012)

Trying to put a last minute tuna trip together for tomorrow night.

Leaving out of Freeport. This is more of a buddy trip than a charter so just looking to split costs. I just don't have enough buddies to make this trip last minute.

Text 281.450.4500
Cap't Ryan


----------

